# Great news for GMs who want to make their own battlemaps: The CSUAC is coming to MapForge!



## heruca (Apr 29, 2019)

The CSUAC (aka Cecil Solomon's User Art Collection) is a vast image library of over 5000 mapping symbols (PNGs) culled from the Dundjinni User Forums and organized into logical categories (called Baselines), which provide royalty-free artwork for cartographers to use in creating maps (generally for use in tactical-scale battlemaps for RPGs).  The CSUAC artwork covers the major gaming genres, Fantasy, Modern Day, and Science Fiction, so there's something for everyone.


Here are some thumbnail previews to give you an idea of the type of artwork the CSUAC contains.




The CSUAC content is now being ported for use in MapForge (mapping software), thanks to supporters of this Patreon campaign. This will likely result in at least a dozen free content Add-Ons, in addition to the dozen that are already available. The more patrons that pitch in (even if only just $1 per Add-On), the sooner the entire CSUAC can be ported to MapForge's Add-On format, which will provide fast content browsing.

Even better, the next release of MapForge will add a tag-based search feature, which will make finding a particular mapping asset super fast and simple, and greatly reduce the time it take GMs to create their maps.


----------



## heruca (May 3, 2019)

The patrons have voted on what content they'd like to see ported first. You can see the release schedule for the first few months here.


----------



## heruca (May 25, 2019)

Posted a preview of how the CSUAC content is being enhanced for MapForge users.

The first content Add-On will be released this weekend.


----------



## heruca (Jun 18, 2019)

Preview of the already-released Furniture Add-Ons.

Preview of the first batch of the about-to-be-released "Structure" Add-Ons.


----------



## heruca (Aug 31, 2019)

Two of the Patreon Add-Ons have just become available to non-patrons. "Vegetation 1" and "Vegetation 2". Hopefully people will try them out and conclude that $1 isn't a bad investment to get 10 more Add-Ons right away.

The Patreon campaign has produced 12 Add-Ons so far, with a total of 2733 mapping assets. All searchable via tags/keywords, for faster mapping.

Looking for 9 more patrons to get us to the next campaign goal.


----------



## heruca (Sep 6, 2019)

Two more of the Patreon Add-Ons have just become available to non-patrons. "Furniture - Fantasy" and "Furniture - Modern & Sci-Fi".

This brings the number of free MapForge content Add-Ons to 16.


----------



## heruca (Sep 21, 2019)

Four more Patreon Add-Ons have become available to non-patrons. "Structures - Bridges" and "Structures - Fences & Barriers", "Structures - Encampment", and "Structures - Market".

This brings the number of free MapForge content Add-Ons to 20.


----------



## heruca (Oct 14, 2019)

Two more of the Patreon Add-Ons have recently become available to non-patrons. "Structures - Castles" and "Structures - Buildings".

This brings the number of free MapForge content Add-Ons to 22.


----------



## heruca (Oct 25, 2019)

Another Patreon-produced Add-On is now available to non-patrons, "Valnar's Outdoor Tiles".



In other news, MapForge is poised to add support for isometric mapping. Click here for details.


----------



## heruca (Oct 26, 2019)

Another Patreon-produced Add-On is now available to non-patrons, "Tavern Walls".





That makes 24 free Add-Ons for MapForge.


----------

